# public lake frog fish



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hit up the lake yesterday evening (public lake south-central ohio) after the rain for a couple hours. Caught a couple small ones flipping and throwing a squarebill. Noticed a lot of action on top and decided to try a frog. I usually don't fish a frog this time of year but the frog bite was on! Had 6 blow ups in about 30 mins landing 3, with this being the biggest. Released to be caught again!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Topwater already!!!?? Thats awesome man!!! I need to get out soon this working during the day and doing yard work/house stuff when I get home is for the birds LOL! Good Job Josh!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Caught my first frog fish of the year about 2 1/2 weeks ago. They'll definitely hit a topwater when they start looking to make beds. They want EVERYTHING to stay away from those beds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hey mo65 we are in the same neck of the woods, maybe i will see you out on the water sometime. i am sure i will be able to recognize you! You look like you should be on duck dynasty. I would grow one if i could but I don't think my chief at work would approve.


----------

